# Leises 17" Gaming-Notebook bis 1200€



## Th1eUser (5. August 2014)

*Leises 17" Gaming-Notebook bis 1200€*

Hi, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gaming Notebook bis 1200€.

Der Bildschirm sollte um die 17" groß sein (*EDIT: siehe Ende des Beitrags*) und eine Auflösung von 1920x1080 (oder höher) haben.
Wichtig ist mir, dass es leise ist.
Spiele möchte ich u.a. folgende Spielen: Minecraft (evtl. mit Optifine), Battlefield 3, World of Tanks, Payday 2, Skyrim, DayZ Standalone, The Secret World, Just Cause 2, Lunar Flight, Far Cry 3, Chivalry MV (,und später vielleicht Battlefield Hardline)
Die Spiele sollten in 1920x1080 auf mittleren Details mit hohen FPS spielbar sein. Ab und zu würde ich auch Gameplays aufnehmen, wenn machbar. Falls es nicht geht, kaufe ich mir ein externes Gerät.
Des weiteren würde ich gerne manchmal Videos bearbeiten, Graka und CPU die für die Spiele reichen, werden für das aber auch ausreichen.
Bezüglich HDD/SSD: Es wäre gut, wenn das Notebook Platz für eine HDD und eine SSD hat. Im Auslieferungszustand würde mir ein Notebook mit nur HDD oder SSD reichen, dann würde ich die andere selbst kaufen und einbauen. (Kommt normalerweise billiger)
Lieblingsmarken: AMD. Leider gibts momentan keinen schnellen AMD Notebook-APUs/CPUs.
Ach ja, ich wohne in Österreich.


Ich habe mich auf geizhals in den letzen Tagen schon umgeschaut.
Notebooks mit schneller AMD R9 und schneller CPU gibts anscheinend leider momentan keine.
Das MSI GX70 3CC gibt es mit einer AMD Radeon R9 M290X, leider aber mit AMD A10-5750M  Die ist mir zu schwach.
Mit Haswell i7 und R9-Grafik gibts von Toshiba die L70-B und S70-B aber leider mit der AMD R9 M265X. Etwas mehr Leistung hätte ich aber schon gerne 




Dann halt eben Nvidia und Intel 
Als Ausgang meiner Recherche habe ich bei Geizhals 17", Intel und GTX 8 ausgewählt.
Gestoßen bin ich dann auf folgende Notebooks:


Acer Aspire V3-772G
ab €1007,39, i7-4702MQ, GTX 850, 256GB SSD
Das hat einen 9,5mm 2,5" Schacht und einen mSata Slot. Ich nehme an, dass die SSD im mSata Slot drinnen ist. Dann würde ich selbst eine HDD nachrüsten.
Lautstärke laut notebookcheck unter Spiele-Last bei 39 dB(A). (Testgerät mit GTX 760M)

MSI GE70
ab €1099,--, i7-4710HQ, GTX 850M, 500GB HDD
Laut MSI Platz für HDD und SSD. Hier würde ich also eine SSD nachrüsten. Ob eine 2,5" oder eine mSata reinpasst, müsste ich mich vorher natürlich noch informieren.
Lautstärke laut notebookcheck unter Last bei 45(A). (Testgerät mit i7-4700MQ und GTX 765M)

Gigabyte P27G v2
ab €1049,--, i7-4710MQ, GTX 860M, 1TB HDD + 128GB SSD
Platz für 1xmSata und 2x2,5". Die 128GB SSD sollte vorerst reichen. Sonst bau ich halt noch eine ein. 
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung was die Lautstärke des Geräts betrifft. Im Internet konnte ich keinen einzigen Test finden. 

Asus N750JK
ab €1164,30, i7-4700HQ, GTX 850M, 1.5TB HDD
Insgesamt 2x2.5" 9.5mm Schächte. Hier würde ich also eine 2,5" SSD nachrüsten.
Lautstärke laut notebookcheck unter Last bei 35db(A). 



Am *leisesten* ist also das Asus *N750JK*, nur halt etwas teuer.
Bestes P/L Verhältnis hat das *Gigabyte P27G v2*. Und die beste Graka auch. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung bzgl. Lautstärke. *Weiß jemand, wie laut das ist?*


*Hättet ihr sonst noch Notebook-Empfehlungen für mich?*

*NACHTRAG:* Ich hatte gerade noch einen Gedanken: Eigentlich könnte ich auch ein Notebook mit kleineren Bildschirm nehmen und einen externen Bildschirm anschließen. Ich werde morgen noch einmal geizhals durchforsten müssen.


----------



## Research (5. August 2014)

*AW: Leises 17" Gaming-Notebook bis 1200€*

Das was du willst, geht besser als PC. Und günstiger sowie leiser.

Aber du willst ein leises Notebook mit Leistung?

Hier gucken:
mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG A704 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")
Oder:
mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG A504 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")
mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P503 PRO Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6") - Sonderangebot
mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P704 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")

Oder: http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?KategorienOrder=010;050;009&bestellnr=XMG-P503-MESSE


----------



## Cinnayum (5. August 2014)

*AW: Leises 17" Gaming-Notebook bis 1200€*

Also ich hab das MSI unten aus der Signatur.

Die GTX 860m tut sich z.B. mit BL2 schon schwer auf Full-HD. Außerdem wird es heiß auf der Oberfläche und der Lüfter sehr laut.
Die 17"-Modelle haben evtl. bessere Kühler, aber mein letztes MSI von 2007 war auch kein Leisetreter.

mSATA kann man schon in das 15"-Modell 2 Stück einbauen. Das sollte in das 17" erst recht gehen.

Das einzige brauchbare Gaming Notebook ist jedoch das https://geizhals.at/asus-rog-g750jm-t4016h-90nb04j1-m00200-a1088969.html oder Varianten mit anderen CPU / GPU.
Getrennte Kühlung für CPU und Grafik und ordentliche Dimensionierung. Die gehen leider erst bei 1400€ los. Alles darunter sind nur Notlösungen.

Die Schenker / XMX etc. Clevo-basierten Books sind auch in Ordnung, aber häufig noch teurer und sehr klobig. Die haben mit Mobil nicht mehr viel zu tun.
Alles, was flach ist, überhitzt und wird laut.


----------



## iTzZent (5. August 2014)

*AW: Leises 17" Gaming-Notebook bis 1200€*

Naja... es gibt *KEINE *leisen Gamingnotebook, ausser die Geräte von Asus. Alle anderen Hersteller schaffen es nicht, ein leises Gamingnotebook auf die Beine zu stellen... Und genau deswegen sind die Asus Geräte so teuer...

Wenn du die beste Leistung für 1200Euro willst, ist dies das einzige Notebook in diesem Preissegment:
One Gaming Notebook K73-4N SE by: One - ONE Computer Shop
- NB Prozessor Mobile Intel Core i7-4710MQ 4x 2.5 GHz    
- NB Grafikkarte  4096 MB AMD Radeon R9 M290X
- NB Arbeitsspeicher 8192MB DDR3 1600Mhz (1x 8192MB)
- NB 1. Festplatte 1000GB 5400upm
- NB 2. Festplatte 120GB mSATA Crucial M500 SSD
- NB WLAN Mobile WLAN Killer Wireless-N 1202 2x2 Wifi + Bluetooth 4.0
- NB Inklusive Standard Akku
- NB 1. Laufwerk Blu-Ray Player + DVD Brenner Combo Laufwerk
- ZUB Windows Betriebssystem kein Betriebssystem vorinstalliert
- ZUB Garantie Inklusive 12 Monate Hersteller Garantie
- ZUB Service Pakete Inklusive 6 Monate Pickup & Return, Technischer Support

Für 1200,-

Mehr geht wirklich nicht... inkl i7-4710QM, R9 M290X 4GB, 120GB SSD, 1TB HDD, BluRay und 8GB Ram


----------



## Th1eUser (6. August 2014)

*AW: Leises 17" Gaming-Notebook bis 1200€*



Research schrieb:


> Das was du willst, geht besser als PC. Und günstiger sowie leiser.
> 
> Aber du willst ein leises Notebook mit Leistung?
> 
> ...


Ich hab schon verkrampft versucht, mir einen portablen Desktop zusammen zu stellen. Wäre dann in etwas Silverstone Raven Z oder ein kleiner Cube mit leisen Komponenten gewesen. Öfters im Monat transportieren wäre noch halbwegs gegangen - nur würde ich gerne nicht nur am Schreibtisch, sondern auch am Küchentisch gerne zocken, deshalb Notebook. Lange Kabel oder Wireless ist auch keine Option für mich.


Danke für die Notebooks, die hab ich bei geizhals gar nicht gesehen!
Das P704 ist mir zu teuer und zur Lautstärke vom A704 hab ich im Internet nichts gefunden. Ist der wirklich leise?
Das A504 ist laut Notebookcheck laut.
Der P503 ist laut hexus laut, laut pcadvisor leise.  Anonsten gefällt er mir aber schon. AMD R9 M290X  (Wie bereits im Edit meines ersten Beitrages gesagt, ist 17" doch kein muss. Leider kann ich den Thread-Title nicht bearbeiten.)



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Also ich hab das MSI unten aus der Signatur.
> 
> Die GTX 860m tut sich z.B. mit BL2 schon schwer auf Full-HD. Außerdem wird es heiß auf der Oberfläche und der Lüfter sehr laut.
> Die 17"-Modelle haben evtl. bessere Kühler, aber mein letztes MSI von 2007 war auch kein Leisetreter.
> ...


Das Asus ROG G750JM liegt leider außerhalb meines Budgets 



iTzZent schrieb:


> Naja... es gibt *KEINE *leisen Gamingnotebook, ausser die Geräte von Asus. Alle anderen Hersteller schaffen es nicht, ein leises Gamingnotebook auf die Beine zu stellen... Und genau deswegen sind die Asus Geräte so teuer...
> 
> Wenn du die beste Leistung für 1200Euro willst, ist dies das einzige Notebook in diesem Preissegment:
> One Gaming Notebook K73-4N SE by: One - ONE Computer Shop
> ...


Ist das sehr laut? Ich konnte im Internet nichts dazu finden.




Ich habe selber auch wieder auf geizhals gesucht, diesmal nach Notebooks mit GTX 7xx und Intel Quadcore, 1920x1080 und Bildschirmgröße egal.

Das Asus-N56JR kommt laut notebookcheck unter Last auf 39db(A).Variante mit 15.6", i5-4200H, GTX 760M und 1TB HDD ab €959,--
Naja, auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.



Dann habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, auch die Bildschirmauflösung rauszunehmen und folgendes Notebook gefunden:
*Medion Erazer X7825* (MD98665) €999,95
Core i7-4700MQ, GTX 770M, 1TB HDD, 8GB Ram, Windwos 8 64-bit
17,3", 1600x900
Lautstärke laut notbookcheck unter Last: 36db(A)

Die niedrigere Auflösung finde ich für den Preis einen guten Kompromiss! In das Gerät würde ich dann noch eine 2,5" SSD einbauen. Muss man da auf die Höhe achten? Ich würde ansonsten eine 256GB Crucial MX100 nehmen.
*Spricht irgendetwas gegen das Gerät?*

Übrigens: 4-Ram-Plätze, davon 2 belegt, CPU und GPU gesockelt: Lässt sich also toll aufrüsten!
Also, das wäre mein momentaner Favorit. Wenn es keine Einwände gibt, werde ich das bestellen.


----------



## dirk45 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Leises 17" Gaming-Notebook bis 1200€*

Ich finde leider den Artikle nicht mehr, aber gestern habe ich eine amerikanische Seite gefunden, die sinngemäß sagte: "Gaming-Notebook? Warte bis Oktober, November." Ansonsten schau doch in das Gerät in meiner Frage: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/346237-gaming-laptop-ca-1000-a.html
Leider konnte ich für das Gerät nichts über die Lautstärke herausfinden, außer dass es dank Clevo Backbone vermutlich laut ist. Generell habe ich aber Empfehlungen gelesen, dass man sowieso auf eine HDD verzichten sollte und statt dessen nur SSD einbauen sollte. 

P.S.: Warum ist eigentlich das Medion Notebook in Deutschland 50€ teurer?

Edit: Habe den Artikel doch noch gefunden: Tips for buying notebook with decent graphics (Summer 2014 edition)


----------



## iTzZent (6. August 2014)

*AW: Leises 17" Gaming-Notebook bis 1200€*

Soll ich es eigentlich nochmal erwähnen... ? Es gibt keine leisen Gamingnotebooks mit potenter Hardware (ausser die Asus Geräte) ! Auch das Medion wird recht laut unter Last... ich nutze das gleiche Kühlsystem und spreche daher aus Erfahrungen. Im IDLE lässt sich das Medion bzw der MSI Barebone zwar recht gut beruihigen, dank diverser Tools (GT70 Fan Control V1.6.3 z.B.), aber dennoch ist das Gerät hörbar.

Testbericht vom One (Clevo P170 SM-A Barebone): Test One K73-4N (Clevo P170SM-A) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Testbericht vom Medion (MSI MS-1763 Barebone): Test Medion Erazer X7825 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Das Medion ist zwar deutlich leiser wie der Clevo Barebone, aber das ist ja auch normal... Clevo kann einfach keine leiseren Notebooks bauen


----------



## Th1eUser (7. August 2014)

*AW: Leises 17" Gaming-Notebook bis 1200€*

Ah, den Testbericht vom One K73-4N habe ich wohl übersehen. Danke für den Link!


Also... Wie soll ich anfangen..
Ich glaube ich habe die Werte vom Erazer auf notebookcheck etwas falsch interpretiert. Ich habe nur den einen roten Dings beachtet, der anscheinend der Mittelwert war.

Wird anscheinend doch nichts mit dem Zocken auf dem Küchentisch.  (Vielleicht manchmal streamen..) Ich hol mir ws. ein Node 304. (Ich werde den PC auch ab und an transportieren müssen.)

Danke an alle, die geholfen haben.  


P.S.: Warum das Erazer im österreichischen Medion-Shop verbilligt ist und im deutschen nicht, weiß ich auch nicht^^


----------



## iTzZent (7. August 2014)

*AW: Leises 17" Gaming-Notebook bis 1200€*

Sicherlich weil Medion mit Östreich andere Verträge hat wie mit Deutschland. Deswegen gibt es dort im Hofer (das östereichische Aldi) ständig richtig geile Medion Erazer Gamingnotebooks für extrem wenig Geld. Damals z.B. wurde das X7826 für 999Euro angeboten... in Deutschland hätte man für das exakt baugleiche X7827 1300Euro hingelegt... und das denn sogar noch die SSD gefehlt hätte.


----------



## Th1eUser (7. August 2014)

*AW: Leises 17" Gaming-Notebook bis 1200€*

Stimmt, ab Freitag, dem 27.12 hat es das gegeben. Ich habe sogar das Prospekt hier neben mir^^ Das Prospekt habe ich damals aufgehoben, weil ich den Preis so toll fand^^ Und weil das Papier sich so gut anfühlt.


----------



## Research (7. August 2014)

*AW: Leises 17" Gaming-Notebook bis 1200€*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Soll ich es eigentlich nochmal erwähnen... ? *Es gibt keine leisen Gamingnotebooks mit potenter Hardware *(_ausser die Asus Geräte_) ! []


 
Ja zu Teil Fett.
_Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben._


Schenker ist schon sehr leise (Clevo).


----------

